# One of the Best To Catch a Predator episodes ever!!



## P-funk (Jul 31, 2007)

hahahahaha...this guy is great!






YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2007)

lawl


----------



## Crono1000 (Jul 31, 2007)

nothing says "let's do it" like pot and family guy


----------



## PreMier (Jul 31, 2007)

Doesnt Kelju smoke pot and have a beard... ??


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2007)

more more more!!!!!! Child predators are highly entertaining.


----------



## KentDog (Jul 31, 2007)

omfg this guy!

"I think this is the first time we've had brownies..."


Chris Hansen: "So you did bring condoms?"
icetruckkiller: "Yeah of course.. I'm always prepared for.. nothing."

I love the voice actors reinacting the AIM chats. "hehehe"


----------



## P-funk (Jul 31, 2007)

I love Chris Hansens reaction when the guy says "I thought you were really funny on Opie and Anthony"...he gets a big ego, puts his hand in his pocket and says "so, you heard me on opie and anthony."  LMAO!  I think Chris Hansen is a child predator.


----------



## fufu (Jul 31, 2007)

KentDog said:


> omfg this guy!
> 
> "I think this is the first time we've had brownies..."
> 
> ...



Those chat reinactments were quite funny, I love those. Especially when they are really fucked up, like this one where the pedo wanted the girl to fuck her cat, he was IMing all this freaky shit about it. I want that job!


----------



## maniclion (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't find these funny I find them depressing.  I can't believe these guys can be so perverted.  The only thing I get is the satisfaction that they got caught...but who knows how many times they've gotten away with it....


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 1, 2007)

maniclion said:


> I don't find these funny I find them depressing.  I can't believe these guys can be so perverted.  The only thing I get is the satisfaction that they got caught...but who knows how many times they've gotten away with it....



100 years ago nobody would have thought anything about 30 year olds marrying 12 and 13 year olds.

Yeah I think it's wrong, but the hysteria created by all of this is pure yellow journalism at it's finest.


----------



## A Black Guy (Aug 1, 2007)

I bet his job is happy to get rid of him anyway.

Who the fuck hires a dispatcher with a speech impediment?


----------

